

Show HN: Convert .NET formatted JSON response dates to human readable  - andsmi2
http://jsondate.net

======
andsmi2
Just something I tossed together to deal with being asked what
/Date(1346997005000)/ means in human redable format -- this is the format
.net/ WebAPI puts dates in by default... (it's just a timestamp--but this just
makes it more transaparent....)

